# Red Melon Sword Plant question.



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought a red melon sword plant from a pet store today because they guy told me that they are brackish tolerant. When I got home I decided to do a little research on the plant and have found no mention of it being able to grow in brackish conditions. I have it in my tiny 10 gallon freshwater right now, but it will quickly outgrow that tank unless someone out there can either confirm or deny its tolerance to brackish water. I keep my salinity around 1.010


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Bumping up for an answer


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I googled "sword plant brackish" and it seems that according to most people's online posts sword plants don't do so well in brackish conditions. There have been others who have had some success with swords in brackish water but did not tell us which species they were working with.

I think perhaps we have to consider the hardness of brackish water. Most swords prefer medium water hardness, 5-15 degrees. If you want to try the melon plant in higher gH parameters perhaps you might want to acclimatize the plant?

Edit: Looks like I found a place with some information for water hardness http://aquariumhomecare.com/modules/kshop/product_details.php?id=100137


----------

